# Trẻ ít ngủ phải làm sao ? Mẹ cùng theo dõi các cách thức sau đây



## sokitium (22/11/18)

Giấc ngủ đặc biệt quan trong đối với trẻ nhỏ và trẻ sơ sinh. Vấn đề giấc ngủ ảnh hưởng đến rất nhiều đến cách sống và sự phát triển của bé. Việc bé ngủ ít kéo dài sẽ làm cho sức khỏe của bé yếu đi ảnh hưởng nhiều đến tinh thần, thể chất. Ngủ đủ giờ đúng giấc sẽ tăng khả năng học hỏi, vui chơi cho trẻ. Trẻ sơ sinh ít ngủ hay giấc ngủ ít kéo dài tạo thành tiền lệ xấu cho giấc ngủ sau này, tạo thành thói quen ngủ ít.

Đối với gia đình có con cái gặp tình trang này, thì thường xuyên phải đối mặt với nhiều tình trạng quấy khóc, khó ngủ gây nhiều phiền toái cho cả nhà. Việc này làm quảng thời gian nghỉ ngơi của các thành viên khác trong gia đình bị thu hẹp lại nhất là đối với mẹ. Cùng giải đáp các thắc măc về tình trạng trẻ ít ngủ phải làm sao nhé?

*Vậy **trẻ ít ngủ** phải làm sao ? Cùng theo dõi các cách thức sau đây*

*Áp dụng phương pháp dân dan *
Nhiều mẹ lựa chọn phương pháp dân gian theo truyền miệng của ông bà như đốt vía, đeo vòng dâu tằm hay để củ tỏi đầu giường, tuy nhiên những phương pháp này thường không đem lại hiệu quả nhiều.

Ăn hạt sen, hay chè đậu đỏ cũng là một bài thuốc mà mẹ nên áp dụng. Ngoài ra nên dùng thêm hạt tâm sen hoặc hoa lạc tiên sắc lên lấy nước uống cho bé.

*Dùng phương pháp dân gian để chữa ít ngủ ở trẻ có nên ko?*
Nhiều người nghĩ rằng áp dụng phương pháp dân gian để chưa khó ngủ, ít ngủ ở trẻ là an toàn mà không có ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Điều đó không hoàn toàn chính xác bởi trong thành phần bài thuốc dân gian có chứa các thành phần an thần không nên dùng cho bé.

Vì vậy, lời khuyên đề ra là mẹ nên sử dụng một sản phẩm có chứa Lactium có trong sữa giúp thư giãn tinh thần để trẻ đi vào giấc ngủ một cách dễ dàng, sâu giấc, trọn vẹn.

Ở Việt Nam, các bậc phụ huynh rất yên tâm khi dùng sản phẩm Soki Tium giúp giảm các triệu chứng  khóc đêm, khó vào giấc, trẻ ít ngủ, ngủ không sâu, thường quằn quại ở bé.

*Đôi nét về sản phẩm sokitium*
Sản phẩm độc quyền thuộc thương hiệu công ty cổ phần dược phẩm Pharvina, được làm hoàn toàn từ sữa chứa thành phần chính Lacium, colostrum và nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ tập đoàn Ingredia của Pháp Lactium cùng Colostrum là 2 thành phần chính có trong sữa non giúp bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng, tăng cường sức đề kháng giúp trẻ phát sinh cả về thể chất và trí tuệ.







Các mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm tâm về sản phẩm này bởi nguyên liệu 100% từ sữa và cơ chế thuận tự nhiên, Soki tium không chứa các thành phần an thần và nó không phải là thuốc nên không có tác dụng phụ, sản phẩm được áp dụng cho mọi đối tượng đặc biệt là với bé sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.


----------

